# Can Prednisone make you sleepy?



## BloodDrama

ON the third day of prednisone intake i started feeling really tired, my eyes wont stop closing and i feel terribly sleepy most of the time.

Or maybe its the crohns? I think i have a partial blockage. :sign0085:


----------



## Rebecca85

Sounds more like Crohn's than pred, normally pred does the exact opposite!


----------



## Astra

Can Pred make you sleepy?
You are kidding me, aren't you!
I'm bombing round like a bee on acid!

If you have inflammation, then this will make your immune system work overtime = instant fatigue! Give it a few more days to kick in, and then you'll soon notice a difference!
Good luck xxx


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm with Joan and Rebecca, when I was on pred it made me really wired and energetic!  I am on Entocort now and am a bit disappointed that I'm not getting the same energy boost from it that I had gotten from pred.  Although the upside to not being wired all day is that I can actually fall asleep at night.    I agree with Joan, give it a few more days.  I think it can take up to a week to kick in (although for me it kicked in on the first day).


----------



## Crohn's 35

Astra101 said:


> Can Pred make you sleepy?
> You are kidding me, aren't you!
> I'm bombing round like a bee on acid!
> 
> If you have inflammation, then this will make your immune system work overtime = instant fatigue! Give it a few more days to kick in, and then you'll soon notice a difference!
> Good luck xxx


:ylol2: She is a funny gal but nails it right on.  Me too, just a whizzing around lol.


----------



## tpd320

I can relate.  I never sleep as good as I do on Prednisone.  I have no idea why, but i take it right before bedtime and usually sleep like a rock.


----------



## seaofdreams

I would definitely say the Pred hasn't kicked in yet


----------



## Crohn's 35

tpd320 said:


> I can relate.  I never sleep as good as I do on Prednisone.  I have no idea why, but i take it right before bedtime and usually sleep like a rock.


It just goes to prove how we all differ even with meds.  I have never taken my pred at night I would have a hard time sleeping even more!


----------

